# S I T pilot orifice



## 3henry (May 22, 2010)

I need a pilot orifice for our 10 year old Superior NG fireplace. It looks like item "C" in the attached picture. Any tips where I can obtain one? (The gas valve is a S I T 820 Nova).

Paul


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 22, 2010)

nice picture, hehe

yes we have them, or did when we took that pic....

what size do you need?

btw, c isn't a sit made part even though the valve might be....


----------



## 3henry (May 23, 2010)

Dave:
   Yea, thanks for the picture. The stove installation instructions  state .091.

Paul


----------



## jtp10181 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah that letter C is Robertshaw or PSE pilot orifice.

E would be what is found in the "spaceship" style SIT pilots.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 24, 2010)

.091 must be the main burner?!
http://www.hvacredu.net/gas-codes/module2/Gas Orifice Capacity Chart.pdf


----------



## 3henry (May 28, 2010)

Dave:
   You're correct, .091 refers to the main burner. The book doesn't indicate what size the pilot orifice is. And unfortunately the Superior Fireplace Company appears to be long gone.

Paul


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 28, 2010)

Hey Paul, what is the exact model and serial number?
superior is now owned by lennox, so if i dont have the old specs(i have a ton of superior info, hard copy old files etc.), they can get them for me.
worst case, you buy a couple and hope one of them is correct, or close enough that the pilot adj on the valve will make up the difference
Dave


----------



## jtp10181 (May 29, 2010)

I have only seen that C style orifice in 4 different hole sizes, 2 for LP and 2 for NG. They were very close, so prob either would do the job.


----------



## 3henry (May 29, 2010)

Thanks. This fireplace is a dvr5-cmns.

Paul


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 4, 2010)

sorry i missed this, took an extended fishing trip with my kiddo...

i just emailed lennox teck for info, will post if the come up with anything.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 5, 2010)

sadly, here is lennox tech reply....

Dave

I am not finding anything on these.  I’ll keep looking

Thanks
J

From: Dave 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 1:27 PM
To: Lennox Technical
Subject: superior dvr5-cmns pilot orifice?

superior dvr5-cmns ng pilot orifice?
Is this avail?
If not, are specs avail?

Thanks!

Thanks,
Dave Gault


----------



## 3henry (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys,
   Thanks for your help on this. I hope you had more luck with the fish than I've had with this fireplace.
Paul


----------



## ausblake (Aug 7, 2010)

I will see what I can come up with in my boxes of junk I have.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a .21 natural gas spud that will probably work. You are welcome to try it. If you want it, let me know where to send it.


----------



## 3henry (Aug 7, 2010)

Chris:
   Send it along. My address is: 8 Lea Dr.; Chadds Ford PA 19317. Let me know what the shipping is, I'll send you the $$$. Thanks.

Paul Henry


----------



## ausblake (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Paul,

Sorry it took me so long to respond. I taped the spud to a piece of paper and put it in an envelope. I am sending it out today in the mail. Don't worry about any money. It only cost me a stamp and I would rather someone have the part that it will do some good. 

Chris


----------



## dman776 (Jan 28, 2014)

3henry said:


> I need a pilot orifice for our 10 year old Superior NG fireplace. It looks like item "C" in the attached picture. Any tips where I can obtain one? (The gas valve is a S I T 820 Nova).
> 
> Paul



I think my orifice looks like "E" in this picture.  (Superior DT-500CMN with the "spaceship" pilot).
I have removed the pilot hood (spaceship), but, how do you get the orifice out?  Do I need to unscrew the pilot gas line from the bottom of the pilot assembly??

Thanks


----------

